# Thinking of joining the circus? Here's how that works



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

[h=2]Sorry, the human cannonball jobs are filled; do you like elephants?[/h]http://www.statesman.com/news/news/local/thinking-of-joining-the-circus-heres-how-that-work/nRw8L/


----------



## Falcon (Jul 30, 2014)

Simply never appealed to me.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

Years ago, I actually talked to two people who had been clowns with the Ringling Bros. Circus. The told me "being with a circus isn't as easy as anyone might thing..........even for clowns. You live on a train, and because of Show times, you do laundry in the middle of the night. In fact, what a lot of people do during the day, you do in the middle of the night and that includes trying to get sleep. One thing being in a circus is not........a 9 to 5 job with weekends off."

That's what this husband and wife told me.

Wife and I have been to the Ringling Bros. Circus before and loved it. Wife loves lions and tigers and there was an entire act/ring of that. 
And to boot, a female tamer! I got a picture of this lady w/a beautiful White Tiger standing up on it's hind legs.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> Years ago, I actually talked to two people who had been clowns with the Ringling Bros. Circus. The told me "being with a circus isn't as easy as anyone might thing..........even for clowns. You live on a train, and because of Show times, you do laundry in the middle of the night. In fact, what a lot of people do during the day, you do in the middle of the night and that includes trying to get sleep. One thing being in a circus is not........a 9 to 5 job with weekends off."
> 
> That's what this husband and wife told me.
> 
> ...



That's a great picture of the white tiger!  Yeah, I guess back in the days when the Circus "came to town" in every little burg & hamlet, it seemed romantic and exotic enough, that later when life soured at home, a kid might think "that's where the action is"!  Being a married couple might make it better I guess, but for a single guy or gal, it could be a sad life.  What a life....getting up early and taking the elephant for a walk!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 30, 2014)

Now, that REALLY made my wife and I laugh! We love humor........two "thumbs up" for that statement. 



Meanderer said:


> That's a great picture of the white tiger!  Yeah, I guess back in the days when the Circus "came to town" in every little burg & hamlet, it seemed romantic and exotic enough, that later when life soured at home, a kid might think "that's where the action is"!  Being a married couple might make it better I guess, but for a single guy or gal, it could be a sad life.  What a life....getting up early and taking the elephant for a walk!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd love to attend Clown College - if I were about 30 years younger. I'm not sure I could keep up with the pratfalls anymore.

But I think I'd enjoy life on a train and the weird schedule - heck, I _already_ keep that kind of schedule. 

... and most people tell me I'm a clown, so I guess in a roundabout way I got my wish. epper:

Actually, many moons ago I hung out and traveled a bit with a carnival in Florida, working as their official photographer / writer. Some of the folks in that company were damned scary, including the one guy who threatened to kill me if I took his picture.

I got revenge by making out with his girlfriend just before I left. :rofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 30, 2014)

Joining the Circus on the cheap! 

View attachment 8796


----------



## drifter (Jul 30, 2014)

I never considered a circus. As a young teenager I did seriously consider taking off with a carnival. Common sense finally prevailed or I hope that's what it was.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 31, 2014)

We've been to a few Carnival's and seen some pretty scary looking people operating rides. Some of them sure don't look very clean. And, sure aren't the kind of people you'd see at a Starbucks! Wonder if any are felon's and this is one of the only jobs they can get. I think Circus people must have experience in their act in order to work in that industry. Now, where they get that "experience" from, I really don't know.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

drifter said:


> I never considered a circus. As a young teenager I did seriously consider taking off with a carnival. Common sense finally prevailed or I hope that's what it was.


That's the ticket! 

View attachment 8800


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> We've been to a few Carnival's and seen some pretty scary looking people operating rides. Some of them sure don't look very clean. And, sure aren't the kind of people you'd see at a Starbucks! Wonder if any are felon's and this is one of the only jobs they can get. I think Circus people must have experience in their act in order to work in that industry. Now, where they get that "experience" from, I really don't know.



It's funny how words change their meaning.  In today's word "Carnival" spells Cruise ship! 

View attachment 8802


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 31, 2014)

Customer Beware ... be very leary of Carnival cruise ships  ...


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 31, 2014)

Bonnie said:


> Customer Beware ... be very leary of Carnival cruise ships  ...


Yeah...I think I read that somewhere...


----------

